# St. Augustine, FL Warehouse 31 Oct 1-31



## Hal1986

I just wanted to tell everyone about St. Augustine's newest and scariest haunted house- Warehouse31.

We're talking 18,000 square feet and a budget of nearly $400,000! It runs all of October. But note that this one isn't for little kids, because it is intense, but still fun creepy and scary. The haunted house is actually in the warehouse which seems to have a sorted history, too. It's out on 225 West Davis Industrial Drive.

Here's how its being billed:

Prepare yourself for the most intense and frightening 30 minutes of your life as you run, twist and make your way through 18,000 square feet of terror.

Using Hollywood special effects, pyrotechnics and state-of-the-art lighting and sound, the team of Warehouse 31 has spent nearly $400,000 transforming the abandoned warehouse on the outskirts of St. Augustine into Northeast Florida's most terrifying haunted attraction. *

Btw, It's gotta a factual back-story that's kinda wierd, so this is a great site for a haunted house. Go to the site and click on About.


----------



## dukebuk

*warehouse*

We went this year and had an awesome time. Went through both trails the "regular" trail and the 3-D trail. Both were better than Orlando haunts!!


----------

